# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Fleur chatte tigrée, très pipelette, dans le 80 près d'Abbeville

## Pascale_80

Fleur est une chatte de 11 ans, parmi nous depuis 9 ans. Elle a été retiré d'un site ou les chats dérangeaient parce qu'ils se reproduisaient sans cesse.
Elle est adorable et parle beaucoup.
Elle est à adopter en don libre.

----------


## bab

> le 4 juin à 09:34 ·
> 
> 
> La belle Fleur vous souhaite une agréable journée. Pour elle c'est repos au programme 
> 
> Elle attend toujours sa famille adoptive


.

----------


## doriant

Un bonjour de Fleur qui n'arrête pas de gigoter pour avoir des câlins

----------


## doriant

Fleur restera chez l'asso, elle est à parrainer :

16juin : 


> Fleur, bientôt 9 ans, qu'elle est au sein de l'association. Abandonnée avec beaucoup de ses congénères,nous étions intervenues pour stériliser tout ce troupeau. Fleur est arrivée avec ses copains a l'association car les voisins menaçaient de les empoisonner.Elle qui a toujours était caline n'a jamais intéressée personne. 
> 
> En la manipulant la semaine dernière je me rends compte qu'elle a une"boule" sous le ventre. Pas de sous dans les caisses mais je ne peux pas la laisser sans rien faire. Rendez vous prit, consultation samedi matin. A la palpation le vétérinaire, inquiet, sent une grosseur dans l'abdomen en plus de celle déjà vue. 
> Pas le choix, on procède a une radio. Et là le choc, tumeur mammaire et pire une tumeur au foie. 
> 
> Grand questionnement tout le weekend. Que faire ? Opérer alors qu'il y a sûrement des métastases installées ? Opérer alors qu'elle supportera peut être pas l'ablation d'un rein ? Ne rien faire ? 
> 
> Après conversation avec le vétérinaire et entre nous, on a décidé de la laisser vivre pleinement le reste de sa vie sans une opération qu'elle risque de ne pas supporter. 
> Ce ne fut pas simple mais c'est mieux pour elle. On avisera en allant des symptômes. Actuellement elle va "très bien". 
> ...

----------

